# Pullys



## Maj (Feb 14, 2021)

Craftsman 5.5hp tecumseh lh195s swap to predetor 6hp tecumseh has a 7/8 inch shaft pred has 3/4 pullys on tecumseh are in half with installed keyway how or what is needed to change out


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

You may need to use this.









3/4" to 7/8" Shaft Adapter Pulley Bore Reducer Sleeve Bushing Keystock Stainless | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3/4" to 7/8" Shaft Adapter Pulley Bore Reducer Sleeve Bushing Keystock Stainless at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Maj (Feb 14, 2021)

Tecumseh pullys have key on them if I use sleve it will not reach 3/4shaft pullys are inhalf


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Maj said:


> Tecumseh pullys have key on them if I use sleve it will not reach 3/4shaft pullys are inhalf


then get new pulleys with a 3/4 bore and scrap the tecumseh pullyeys. That is what I did . Look at the AK style cast iron pulley.


----------



## Maj (Feb 14, 2021)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> then get new pulleys with a 3/4 bore and scrap the tecumseh pullyeys. That is what I did . Look at the AK style cast iron pulley.


What size pullys and spacer have a 3/4 inch drive belt and 3/8 auger and thank you


----------



## Maj (Feb 14, 2021)

Sorry 1/4 inch belt


----------



## Maj (Feb 14, 2021)

Maj said:


> Sorry 1/4 inch belt


1/4 inch drive belt


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Can you upgrade it to 3/8 wide drive belt?


----------



## Maj (Feb 14, 2021)

Maj said:


> 1/4 inch drive belt


Did you have to change belts sizes


Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Can you upgrade it to 3/8 wide drive belt?


Do not think so 1/4 inch belt sits inside main drive wheel 3/8 would not probably would come off


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Maj said:


> 1/4 inch drive belt


Yes you can upgrade to a 3/8 belt. I've done it several time, myself.


----------



## Maj (Feb 14, 2021)

Anyone know the sizes of pullys replacing the tecumseh for the predetor 3/4 shaft


----------

